
Microsoft Machine Learning Server Docker Image - jepe_ada
https://github.com/johnpaulada/microsoftmlserver-docker
======
mfontani
> wget
> [http://packages.microsoft.com/config/ubuntu/16.04/packages-m...](http://packages.microsoft.com/config/ubuntu/16.04/packages-
> microsoft-prod.deb)

http, no gpg key :/

~~~
nathansoz
Packages.microsoft.com is reachable over https. There is also a gpg key that
can be imported. The person who put this image together chose not to use
either.

[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-
server/administrati...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-
server/administration/linux-package-repository-for-microsoft-software)

------
api_or_ipa
the dockerfile could use some work, no CMD, calling apt-get update multiple
times (slow), wget'ing a non-https url leaves you exposed to MIMs and finally:
why are you downloading aptitude when (from what i can see) apt-get would work
just fine?

~~~
robbyt
It seems like there isn't much Linux experience in the company that once
referred to it as "Cancer"

~~~
nametube
This isn't a Microsoft product.

------
mindcrash
Pretty sure the ccontents of the container this Dockerfile will build isn't
legal, given MSML Server is commercially licensed software. Use with extreme
caution, and I would certainly not use it in production.

Also see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15407910](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15407910)

------
radarsat1
So Microsoft is now shipping Linux-based images for running R and Python. Did
we... did we win?

~~~
nick_
If R and Python winning is a good thing, I don't want to be a winner :P

~~~
nametube
could you elaborate on that?. They are the most popular languages for
scientific computing.

------
polskibus
Do you need a Microsoft license to use this? Like a SQL Server Enterprise or
something like that?

~~~
jamesmishra
The Dockerfile in the repo appears to be licensed under the MIT license.

But for Microsoft Machine Learning Server itself, it appears the following is
true for licensing:

 _> It’s now easier than ever to procure and use Microsoft Machine Learning
Server on all platforms. Licensing has been simplified to the following,
effective October 1st 2017:

> Microsoft Machine Learning Server is built into SQL Server 2017 at no
> additional charge.

> Microsoft Machine Learning Server stand-alone for Linux or Windows is
> licensed core-for-core as SQL Server 2017._

from
[https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/machinelearning/2017/09/...](https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/machinelearning/2017/09/25/introducing-
microsoft-machine-learning-server-9-2-release/)

------
wiradikusuma
what’s a “microsoft machine learning server”? on-prem azure machine learning?

------
sqldba
The interesting thing is trying to work out what this does or how to use it.

~~~
e40
Yes. It's terrible that the author published it and didn't think to include
any documentation links. I can understand if someone outside of MS posted it
to HN, but they did it. SMH

